# Coleman Mach AC with Heat strips



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Has anyone had any experience with these RV cool/heat units? Ours has two and I was told they didn't heat very well in cold weather.
Thanks


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Yea, the A/C units with heat strips basicly just take the chill off. We use a portable electric heater and set the furnace to around 65 so the camper does not get too cold if our little heater can't keep up. We also have a fake fireplace with a built in electric hearer that works suprisingly well.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Fishtexx said:


> Yea, the A/C units with heat strips basicly just take the chill off. We use a portable electric heater and set the furnace to around 65 so the camper does not get too cold if our little heater can't keep up. We also have a fake fireplace with a built in electric hearer that works suprisingly well.


Thanks. I have some heat/cool window unit that work good so I was curious why these would not be that good.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

We have some friends that have heat strips in their AC units and he told me they are good to take the chill off on mornings where it is above about 45*. We have heat pumps in our AC units and they seem to be good down to about the high 30's. Once it gets below that they kick the propane heat on.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Heat strips require a lot of power, which is a scarce commodity for RVs. Sounds like they are pretty small/weak to allow for that. IMO, if I have to have a propane heat source (which my RV does) limited reason(s) to have strip.


----------

